

New flaws in UK bank card chip and pin system revealed - bensummers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/newsnight/susanwatts/2010/02/new_flaws_in_chip_and_pin_syst.html

======
imurray
More detail from one of the authors:
[http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2010/02/11/chip-and-
pin-i...](http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2010/02/11/chip-and-pin-is-
broken/)

I'm not sure why this thread got no interest. EMV chip and pin has been
introduced in Canada, and the authors say it is being adopted in the USA. The
scheme is designed to put liability with the card holder, so insecurities
should be given widespread attention to stop banks from being allowed to blame
their customers for their problems.

